# Caesar Salad Recipe



## jennerose (May 15, 2007)

Salad is nothing but an appetiser which is taken before the meal.Salads can be hot,cold,sweet,spicy i.e mixrure of taste

Recipe:
Iceburg lettuce-50gms
Cesar dressing-5ml
Anchivies-3flakes
Cherry tomato-6nos
Grated parmasen cheese-15gms
Chopped parsley-5gms
Bell peppers-10gms
Cesar Dressing
Mayonnaise-25gms
Garlic-5gms
Anchivies-1 flake
Make Cesar dressing &mix all the ingredients in to it.To serve it as salas


----------



## StirBlue (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for this recipe.  It sounds great.  Most fresh salad recipes that I have found always call for an ingredient that is unique just to their area.  

Yeah!  A salad recipe finally that calls for Iceburg Lettuce!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2007)

*Iceberg recipe*



			
				StirBlue said:
			
		

> Yeah!  A salad recipe finally that calls for Iceburg Lettuce!!!



This one from Rachael Ray looks pretty good: Recipes : Iceberg Salad with Shrimp : Food Network 

She puts shrimp and a Russian-like dressing made with cocktail sauce on iceberg wedges.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2007)

I see no reason why you couldn't make ANY salad with iceburg lettuce if that's what you like.  

Granted, cesar salad was originally made with romaine lettuce, but if you like the dressing and prefer iceburg, go for it.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Thank you for this recipe. It sounds great. Most fresh salad recipes that I have found always call for an ingredient that is unique just to their area.
> 
> Yeah! A salad recipe finally that calls for Iceburg Lettuce!!!


StirBlue,
we've been using a lot more iceberg lately..I usually cut it in a large chop, easier to eat that way  My DH loves it with thousand island dressing that I make with the addition of chopped hard cooked eggs,avocado,vidalia onion and tiny grape tomatoes..My girls love it with a chunky blue cheese dressing with added chopped up anchovies and homemade crutons..This can be done with a wedge of iceberg as well..There are so many nice dressings to put over iceberg and wonderful things to dress it up. It's fun thinking of new ways to serve it.

kadesma


----------



## jennerose (May 16, 2007)

*salads with out lettuce*

Salads can be made without lettuce.Normally in my place we get icebur lettuce.Even Cesar salad can be made with iceburg.
There are lots of salad can be made with out lettuce.They are Hummus,Labanum,Fattous,Tabula-are Arabian Starter.Some italian Starters dont use more lettuce.Iceburg lettuce are good for heat patients,

Recipe:Hummus
Hummus can be mabe with chick peas,Soak it & boil it.Make a paste out of chick peas,garlic,oliveoil,seasoning are mixed togather and set in a mould,garnish with paprika powder,parsley.


----------



## licia (May 16, 2007)

I like iceberg, but use romaine most of the time because it has more food value. Iceberg has almost no food value, but romaine has a good bit of calcium.  I do prefer iceberg on some sandwiches. Just my opinion.


----------



## ChefJune (May 16, 2007)

There is no mayonnaise in the dressing for a Caesar Salad.  It's garlic, anchovies, egg yolk, olive oil, salt and pepper.  the mixture emulsifies into a "sort-of" mayonnaise, but you don't put mayonnaise in.

Try it that way sometime.  It's MUCH lighter than using already prepared mayo.


----------



## Caine (May 16, 2007)

jennerose said:
			
		

> Salad is nothing but an appetiser which is taken before the meal.


 
Traditionally, Italians serve the salad AFTER the meal, not as an appetizer. Antipasti would be the appetizer.  Now, Italian RESTAURANTS will serve you a salad first, but that's only to keep you busy while they cook your entrée.

I don't know if you read the What's For Supper threads, but as a personal trainer, senior fitness instructor, and sports nutirtionist, I need to control my weight, so salad quite often IS my meal!

RE: Iceburg lettuce. Although most traditional salad greens have little nutritional value, Iceberg lettuce has none whatsoever, and just like celery, you consume more calories eating it than it contains. IMO, it is also lacking in flavor. I prefer romaine, raddichio, escerole, arugula, baby spinach, red curly, and green curly, or any combination of the above.


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2007)

For some reason people have gotten very uppity about iceberg. I still like it and use it whenever I need the crunch. Plus I love it on my burger.


----------



## ChefJune (May 16, 2007)

> Traditionally, Italians serve the salad AFTER the meal, not as an appetizer.


Caine, I think that's a European thing.  I've noted it in both France and Switzerland, as well.

I serve salad after the main course at my dinner parties...  and I agree with you. The meal is often a salad, especially when I'm dining alone.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, jennerose - that is NOT the recipe for a _Caesar Salad_. In fact, it is nowhere close!!! Assuming you are talking about the salad created by it's creator, Caesar Cardini, which bears his name. Nor is a salad limited to the role of an appetiser. 

Serving a salad after the main meal _*is*_ European ... so is the fruit and cheese course ... at the end of the meal. The main reason for doing this, whether they realized it of not, is to get rid of "skunk breath" from onions and garlic. Harold McGee talks about this in his book, "On Food and Cooking ... " (revised edition).

Barbara - if people have gotten _uppity_ about iceberg - they probably don't know why .. they are just trying to follow the trendy TV Chef of the day and don't have a clue about the nutritional values of the various salad greens. 

Although iceberg has virtually no nutritional value or calories - it is great as a bulking agent (fills your belly) and as such can be a great "diet" food - filling your stomach with very few calories.


----------



## ironchef (May 19, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Sorry, jennerose - that is NOT the recipe for a _Caesar Salad_. In fact, it is nowhere close!!! Assuming you are talking about the salad created by it's creator, Caesar Cardini, which bears his name.


 
LOL, thank you Mike. 

Also, Caesar salads are not Italian per se. The creator of the salad was Italian but he was living in Mexico and dish was just thrown together at the last instant. To make it more "Italian", many versions use anchovy fillets or anchovy paste in the dressing but the orginal recipe did not contain any anchovies. It used Worcestershire sauce which gave it the anchovy taste. Besides the Worcestershire, the original recipe contained eggs, oil, lemon juice, parmesan, salt, and pepper. That's it.


----------



## AlexR (May 19, 2007)

A) I agree that salads need to be verastile and that iceberg lettuce can be just fine.

B) I'm not sure I agree with the explanation for the salad, cheese, and dessert courses coming after the main course "to clean one's breath".
The major reason for the salad (often served with garlic here, I might add) and fruit is to enhance digestion i.e. to get moving in the digestive tract all that has precedded!
As for cheese, it is rich and flavoursome, and a small amount at the end just seems to make sense. It is too rich and filling to start off with.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## QSis (May 19, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> LOL, thank you Mike.
> 
> Also, Caesar salads are not Italian per se. The creator of the salad was Italian but he was living in Mexico and dish was just thrown together at the last instant. To make it more "Italian", many versions use anchovy fillets or anchovy paste in the dressing but the orginal recipe did not contain any anchovies. It used Worcestershire sauce which gave it the anchovy taste. Besides the Worcestershire, the original recipe contained eggs, oil, lemon juice, parmesan, salt, and pepper. That's it.


 
Not sure what's up with "jennerose", guys.

He/she posted how to make a sandwich the other day.  Would love to know the story behind this poster ... a child?  ... someone whose first language is something other than English? .... someone very, very new to internet forums?

All of the above?

Lee


----------



## ChefJune (May 20, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Not sure what's up with "jennerose", guys.
> 
> He/she posted how to make a sandwich the other day. Would love to know the story behind this poster ... a child? ... someone whose first language is something other than English? .... someone very, very new to internet forums?
> 
> ...


or a con artist?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

Well, let's all assume that jennyrose is trying to be helpful  Being helpful comes in different forms.  I bet we can assume ONE thing for sure - she's not trying to do any harm.  I feel sure English might be a second, third, fourth, or even fifth language.  Not because of the poor job she's done but because so many people speak so many languages fairly well.  English IS my one and only language and I have a hard time as it is.

jennyrose might be very new to cooking and very young on top of that.  No need to persecute just yet. 

jennyrose - why don't you go to the Introduction and Birthday Forum and tell us a bit about yourself.  I think we're getting a little confused.  Many here are accomplished cooks - many here cook professionally now or at one time in their past cooked professionally.  Going back to basics can certainly be rewarding but it appears some of the things you are saying can be taken as you think maybe we don't know the basics.  If you read through some of the recipes and threads you will get a feel for what we know and don't know.  Oh, I can assure you we all accept help and we all have questions - the best of the best here have questions (except Ironchef - he's our "go to" guy 

So, we would love to hear your "story" and where you are from.  We would like to get to know you.


----------



## Zereh (May 22, 2007)

Iceburg is pretty low on the nutritional scale so using a lettuce or green that is darker in color is a very easy way to increase the nutrients. =P 

A salad made with iceburg just pretty much tastes like the dressing while salads made with arugula or spinach or a baby greens mix have that added oomph of flavor which dressing enhances. 



Z


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Traditionally, Italians serve the salad AFTER the meal, not as an appetizer.


 
This depends on if you're ordering the salad on it's own as a palate cleanser, or as a side dish with your entree. In Italy, salads are many times served with the _secondo_(entree course), as an option or side dish called a _contorno_. Many times, the secondi does not come with any vegetables or with very little vegetables. You must order a contorni (beit an insalata rucola, sauteed rapini, etc.) along with the secondo if you want to eat veggies along with your proteins.


----------



## Caine (May 22, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> This depends on if you're ordering the salad on it's own as a palate cleanser, or as a side dish with your entree.


 
I believe I specified that Italian restaurants will serve you the salad first, but that's only to keep you busy while they cook your entrée.

I was talking abour eating at home, not in a restaurant. You sit down at my mother's table and start giving orders, she'll take you outside and throw you under a train. That woman has little patience and no sense of humor!


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I believe I specified that Italian restaurants will serve you the salad first, but that's only to keep you busy while they cook your entrée.
> 
> I was talking abour eating at home, not in a restaurant. You sit down at my mother's table and start giving orders, she'll take you outside and throw you under a train. That woman has little patience and no sense of humor!


 
If it's a traditional Italian dinner, it doesn't matter. If an Italian restaurant is serving the salad course first, it's because it is catering to American-style dining.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> Caesar Salad..it's garlic, anchovies, egg yolk, olive oil, salt and pepper.  the mixture emulsifies into a "sort-of" mayonnaise, but you don't put mayonnaise in.
> 
> Try it that way sometime.  It's MUCH lighter than using already prepared mayo.


sounds wonderful


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

ironchef said:


> LOL, thank you Mike.
> 
> Also, Caesar salads are not Italian per se. The creator of the salad was Italian but he was living in Mexico and dish was just thrown together at the last instant. To make it more "Italian", many versions use anchovy fillets or anchovy paste in the dressing but the orginal recipe did not contain any anchovies. It used Worcestershire sauce which gave it the anchovy taste. Besides the Worcestershire, the original recipe contained eggs, oil, lemon juice, parmesan, salt, and pepper. That's it.


any way you cut the mustard just give me one, I love Caesar Salad


----------



## Trent (Jan 5, 2008)

My ceasar dressing :

I just use a small bottle of Kraft Ceasar dressing in a bowl , then add 2 cloves crushed garlic, a heaping spoon of miracle whip salad dressing, 1/3 cup of parm. cheese, lemon juice , worchestire shire , salt pepper. 

Usaually theres enough leftover for another small salad ...


----------

